# The Impossible Brief: Canon Australia Shows off the EOS 5Ds R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2015)

```
<p><iframe width="100%" height="400" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/p6KyWbns0ro" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>Low light performance, billboard-ready ultra-high resolution and super crisp images: impossible?  Not with our brand new 50.6 megapixel full frame DSLR cameras: the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5DsR.</p>
<p>See more: <a class="yt-uix-redirect-link" dir="ltr" title="http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Products/latest?CID=SCYT20150206" href="http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Products/latest?CID=SCYT20150206" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Prod…</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah-ha, now I know what it's for !

But do we have to speak with an Austraaali'n accent to get the best out of it ? I guess eml will find out


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 6, 2015)

Eeeehhm....I admit that I do want this camera, but that "commercial" DID NOT convince me.


----------



## candyman (Feb 6, 2015)

memoriaphoto said:


> Eeeehhm....I admit that I do want this camera, but that "commercial" DID NOT convince me.




Well we tend to judge on quality based on evidence. There was no 100% crop detail to see on what were the results especially after sundown. :


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm just wondering if English Heritage would like some pictures of a pretty, scantily clad maiden suspended in ropes in front of one of their castles ? Hmmm, sounds quite kinky, I'm beginning to warm to the idea. Maybe I should try it at home first.........


----------



## extremeinstability (Feb 6, 2015)

I guess I missed the show off part.


----------



## Ivar (Feb 6, 2015)

-> Low light performance, billboard-ready ultra-high resolution and super crisp images: impossible? 

Was possible earlier and is possible now, not mentioning even better solution: the Pentax 645z. 
Crazily high ISO, bigger sensor collects more light, do we need to mention a high DR?
Yeah, more expensive too but in the context of this video that would be a very minor budget item - look at the team and props. The 645z could have earned the money back with this one shoot.

All in all, not convincing at all.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! that was absolutely horrible! now we know what Canon thinks of photographers :-[  :


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm with you all. I love Canon, and I'm sure the camera will be pretty great, but I saw nothing WOW there at all, and frankly, the whole piece was...well...campy.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 6, 2015)

It's a commercial people. It's meant to entertain and spark interest. It does that just fine.


----------



## Joey (Feb 6, 2015)

memoriaphoto said:


> Eeeehhm....I admit that I do want this camera, but that "commercial" DID NOT convince me.


+1


----------



## bf (Feb 6, 2015)

It seems DR and digital performance (buffers) are still behind the NIKON D810. too early to pick a winner yet!


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! That was really painful to watch. Are those guys just actors or are they really working pros? If working pros, they really sold their souls for a buck. That was just disgusting. 

Canon seems to be onto something though. Marketing matters more than the product you offer. They obviously dumped a ton of money into this marketing campaign. They do have the best marketing in the industry overall though. 

Anyone see that video of Chuck Westfall? He had the total look of a guy who's corporate overlord was just bending him over and telling him to like it.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 6, 2015)

memoriaphoto said:


> Eeeehhm....I admit that I do want this camera, but that "commercial" DID NOT convince me.



It was super cheese, but I don't think it was aimed at photographers... it was aimed at people with too much money who *wish* they were photographers. Specifically, wishing they were photographers photographing models.

"Give us your money, and you TOO can photography hot models in luxurious settings for billboard campaigns!"


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > memoriaphoto said:
> ...


That was your second post. You are quite an authority on what people do and don´t do I suppose? Let´s see your work. I have posted hundreds of images, I have seen none of yours!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 6, 2015)

I know many pros that work with manufacturers its been happening since time immortal its not selling your soul those pros still have to remain at the top of their game and its tough making a living out of Photography. 

Thousands of commercials are made every year some by academy award winning cinematographers some of which originated from stills. God rest his soul I once knew Terrance Donovan he worked with Olympus as did David Bailey, John Swannell (whos wife Marianne Lah was one of the famous Pretty Polly models) no one would claim they sold out.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 6, 2015)

This was..... painful to the eyes to watch. XP


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 6, 2015)

I have to ask, honestly. Do fashion pros really rent a huge crane and hire 10 people to take a photo that requires photoshop anyway? This could have been done for a couple hundred bucks by two people in a studio for a better result. They have to photoshop out the cables anyway and the sunset wasn't very impressive either. 

Seems like they just hired some studly Aussie actors to play photographer for a couple days and make the consumer think this is how photography is really done. 

How much has Canon spent on advertising to convince people their sensors are the best, which being money that could have been spent on making better sensors?


----------



## rcarca (Feb 6, 2015)

For goodness sake - just enjoy! It is utterly harmless and no animals were hurt in the making of this movie. 

It is ADVERTISING!!!


----------



## Pookie (Feb 6, 2015)

Funny... reality, the choice is easy... Phase One or the Pentax 645z. Thoroughly underwhelming addition to Canon's lineup for my uses. Really just sealed the deal for the Pentax 645z addition to my kit.


----------



## klickflip (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> I have to ask, honestly. Do fashion pros really rent a huge crane and hire 10 people to take a photo that requires photoshop anyway? This could have been done for a couple hundred bucks by two people in a studio for a better result. They have to photoshop out the cables anyway and the sunset wasn't very impressive either.
> 
> Seems like they just hired some studly Aussie actors to play photographer for a couple days and make the consumer think this is how photography is really done.
> 
> How much has Canon spent on advertising to convince people their sensors are the best, which being money that could have been spent on making better sensors?



Oh lordy , yes of course this is how you do a job properly with a big client. Not saying that you can't do it on a smaller scale , of course you can. But when a client is throwing 5 or 10K at a shoot then you want everyone there you can budget for. 
A big client & agency shoot shoot crew involves Photographer , digi assistant, retoucher, 2 lighting / general assistants , one or 2 runners . Make up & Hair stylists, wardrobe stylist / production. Production manager. Model, plus her agent or friend , Advertising agency staff, Art directors and account client handlers possibly 2-5 depending who fancies coming along, plus client side, prob canon Aus marketing manager, their no 2 & 3s and their assistants etc. 
Catering / hospitality team possibly. And the crane ! So driver, operator and their assistants. Plus maybe a safety specialist to sign that part off. 

Yes it seems excessive but everyone is s specialist on their role within it, so leaves the photographer to concentrate on getting the image and working with art directors to get what they want.

Yep its a bit cheesy set up all round but I wouldn't say the crew set up is faked too much for the Ad. 
If you want to do this for 200 bucks then fire away like to see your result , taking in mind you should be charging around £100-£200 or your time only , never mind anything else.. What could you create in 1 - 2 hours that doesn't involve stock and photoshop? 
Every image needs a story as well, especially one to advertise a camera in use!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Wow! that was absolutely horrible! now we know what Canon thinks of photographers :-[  :



Apparently photogs are idiots in their opinion if we are to take this advert seriously. How was the project impossible?

I think we have to just look at it as an advert and nothing else. Otherwise our brains will explode like the martians in Mars Attacks.



 GIFSoup


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 6, 2015)

Interesting to see the polar opposite opinions.
The ad wasn't terrible, IMO, but definitely not the most compelling by far.
If was the campaign manager, I'd ask them to keep looking for ideas.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 7, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I'm just wondering if English Heritage would like some pictures of a pretty, scantily clad maiden suspended in ropes in front of one of their castles ? Hmmm, sounds quite kinky, I'm beginning to warm to the idea. Maybe I should try it at home first.........



Thank you. I had a pretty good laugh. It helped a lot to recover from this ad. Somehow I can't imagine anyone who can effort such a camera or needs such camera and who would be conviced to buy it after seeing this video.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 7, 2015)

Now I know why the "Nothing is Impossible" campaign seemed so fail to me from the outset. The idea is to lure new customers to Canon's DSLR market - not to wow established DSLR photographers. 

Be ready for more impossible unlikeliness coming to your favorite video channel soon...


----------



## glongstaff (Feb 7, 2015)

Wasn't sold by the commercial!

I love my Canon,but c'mon impossible brief.

1. Didn't see any close up crop to see the quality of the photo
2. Used a projector with enough lumens to obtain easy focus

and the brief is supposed to be about using in low light..yeah maybe lowlight in the background but as stated I would it would have been more WOW factor if there was very little projection light


----------



## Larry (Feb 7, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mogwai2 said:
> ...



Hi New,

Quite an entrance - walk through the door and insult "most people here" ?

I take it that you are not the author of "How to Win Friends and Influence People".

There are a number of people here who come to learn about Canon equipment and its use, ...not to play "Hey looky, I took a pichur!"


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 7, 2015)

Larry said:


> Mogwai2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## JonoRees (Feb 8, 2015)

"..what are we shooting..?"

Unfortunately not Australians....


----------



## eml58 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Ah-ha, now I know what it's for !
> 
> But do we have to speak with an Austraaali'n accent to get the best out of it ? I guess eml will find out



That's a fair assessment Sporgon, but, after 26 years living in Jakarta & Singapore it's been a revelation on returning to Brisbane Australia to find, I really no longer speak the language, after 6 months back here I'm still left looking like a stranded fish when confronted with the local Aussie Strine.

Hopefully the 5DsR Menu system will be in "proper" English


----------



## sdsr (Feb 8, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> I'm just wondering if English Heritage would like some pictures of a pretty, scantily clad maiden suspended in ropes in front of one of their castles ? Hmmm, sounds quite kinky, I'm beginning to warm to the idea. Maybe I should try it at home first.........



Please do! Selfies of you scantily clad and suspended with ropes from your living room ceiling would certainly be more entertaining than this ad. Probably more enlightening, too: all they tell us (they don't *show* us) is that ISO 1600 images, viewed on a small monitor, look "clean" - which would surely be true of images taken with just about any Canon camera made in the past five years or so....


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 8, 2015)

The ad was a bit confusing to me, for all of the reasons already discussed.

It will be very interesting to see how these cameras perform. I am sure the process will be a lot like the 7DII and 5D3 at the start: lots of complaints and trashing of the product. Hopefully, after the hype and flame wars die down, like the other cameras, real world tests and bench tests will show this a worthy addition. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that Canon hits it out of the ballpark.

sek


----------



## Roo (Feb 8, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-ha, now I know what it's for !
> ...



You just need to finish every sentence with 'hey" and you'll be back in the swing of things in BrisVegas ;D


----------



## GaryJ (Feb 8, 2015)

JonoRees said:


> "..what are we shooting..?"
> 
> Unfortunately not Australians....


Up Yours JonoRees...from an Aussie


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 8, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><iframe width="100%" height="400" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/p6KyWbns0ro" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
> <p>Low light performance, billboard-ready ultra-high resolution and super crisp images: impossible? Not with our brand new 50.6 megapixel full frame DSLR cameras: the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5DsR.</p>
> <p>See more: <a class="yt-uix-redirect-link" dir="ltr" title="http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Products/latest?CID=SCYT20150206" href="http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Products/latest?CID=SCYT20150206" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Prod…</a></p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
> ...


----------



## Vern (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't resist - always easier to critique than create, so here's my "Impossible Brief" commercial idea: you are a pro landscape photog and want to hike the 8-9 miles from nearest road to get pics of Druid Arch in Canyonlands (tallest free standing arch in US). You do not have a crew of 20 to carry your kit and you do have a budget. I attach a pic of my own of said subject taken a few years ago with a 5DMKII and the 24TS II (shifted to make the arch stand up). I stitched 4 portrait shots to give final dimensions of ca. 7200X5600 pix after cropping a little. I shot HDR b/c the DR of the scene was too much to capture in one shot. Now, I am no professional and I'm sure this shot is full of flaws from my incompetence, but a few things the 5Ds R might help with - giving a similar pix count w/o pano shot 'landscape' and possibly eliminating the blur I can see from wind blowing the shrubs etc. (would need to have better DR though to avoid HDR multiple exposures). To me, this is a scenario where, perhaps, the new 5Ds R could shine. Pending good reviews, I may just buy one. However, Canon's commercial was better for laughs than whetting my appetite (for a new body - camera body that is).


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2015)

That was a nice commercial though the little devil inside of me would have had Jaws jump out of the ocean the moment they were changing lenses and chomp away with the pretty little blonde. 
Guys going like "did you get it, did you get it, oh no, we missed it"...

(Watched 'Ring' last night)


----------



## Louis (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Wow! That was really painful to watch. Are those guys just actors or are they really working pros? If working pros, they really sold their souls for a buck. That was just disgusting.
> 
> Canon seems to be onto something though. Marketing matters more than the product you offer. They obviously dumped a ton of money into this marketing campaign. They do have the best marketing in the industry overall though.
> 
> Anyone see that video of Chuck Westfall? He had the total look of a guy who's corporate overlord was just bending him over and telling him to like it.




haha I agree totally , that was terrible, I'm not a troll but still follow these forums as I did leave canon last year and go over to Nikon and wanted to see what you guys were thinking about the new cameras, personally I'm not impressed, but maybe the 5D4 and 1DX2 will have more innovation


----------



## martti (Feb 9, 2015)

It was cool enough. It is just that we are not the target audience.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 9, 2015)

It's just a goofy commercial, and for me the only fail was the unraveling of the banner at the end (you know, the point of the shoot) that seemed tacked on, at best.


----------



## DR. High ISO (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow, that was embarassing to watch.. 

Meanwhile in somewhere else:
https://imgflip.com/readImage?iid=922147

(Still waiting for the 5D Mark IV...)


----------



## RGF (Feb 18, 2015)

justsomedude said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Eeeehhm....I admit that I do want this camera, but that "commercial" DID NOT convince me.
> ...



I don't think it was even aimed at 35 wannabes. It was aimed a lay people who might buy a Canon because of its name.

Told me nothing believable. Lots of claims but no substance.


----------

